# 18350 or 18500 Imr Batteries



## Ugi (14/1/15)

Hey there guys.
Anyone in the durban area selling imr 18350/18500 battery.
Please pm me


----------



## Silver (15/1/15)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so retailers can reply directly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/15)

Spelling corrected

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

